# Sis orals



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone tried the sis orals yet?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

They look quality


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just placed an order for the dbol :thumb


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Didn't realise Anavar and Dianabol were multi compound blends.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I used to really rate Infiniti highly, and I know this is exactly the same product, but I really don't like this whole rebrand, extra packaging malarky, I don't ever really believe they were faked.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Fina said:


> I used to really rate Infiniti highly, and I know this is exactly the same product, but I really don't like this whole rebrand, extra packaging malarky, I don't ever really believe they were faked.


 Infiniti were faked as unfortunately I knew Who was behind it and they were doing any vial for £10.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

kasabian19 said:


> Didn't realise Anavar and Dianabol were multi compound blends.


 Glad I'm not the only one thinking that


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking forward to these :thumb


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Falc76 said:


> Looking forward to these :thumb
> 
> View attachment 134369


 That looks delicious.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

didless said:


> Infiniti were faked as unfortunately I knew Who was behind it and they were doing any vial for £10.


 Wow !! Any vile for £10 , seems legit


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> That looks delicious.


 Breakfast for champions as they say !!


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

People saying it's new inifty!..take look got Isis logo on boxs and Taps same as Isis


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

rawman said:


> People saying it's new inifty!..take look got Isis logo on boxs and Taps same as Isis


 It is the new infiniti, nothing to do with ISIS.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

didless said:


> Anyone tried the sis orals yet?
> 
> View attachment 134292
> 
> ...


 Have tryed dbol ?


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Falc76 said:


> Looking forward to these :thumb
> 
> View attachment 134369


 Any feed back mate ?


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

rawman said:


> Any feed back mate ?


 Not yet pal using on next blast in about 5 weeks time


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Falc76 said:


> Not yet pal using on next blast in about 5 weeks time


 Happy days I'll be starting dbol Tuesday!..if you look at Isis blends same as sis!.. same with the prints on the tablets


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

rawman said:


> Happy days I'll be starting dbol Tuesday!..if you look at Isis blends same as sis!.. same with the prints on the tablets


 Look forward to hearing about them when you've started :thumb


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

same tab stamp as isis labs lol.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I've been using their tren e, var, test prop, waiting on some tren ace and primo for last 5 weeks of prep. All very good, doing their job, no pip.

Why do people keep confusing this with isis, read the packaging.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

mal said:


> same tab stamp as isis labs lol.


 Lol?


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

To be fair (I)SiS and the tablets are EXACTLY the same.


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

Used infinti var thought it crap and severely underdosed even at 150mg, noticed a huge change on 50mg alpha. Had to brush my teeth and tongue everytime on infinity

Their winstrol and anadrol came back underdosed, if they can't get that right what are the chances of var being dosed correctly


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Where does infinti say about moveing too sis ?...


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Infiniti Dbol was extremely potent (pretty sure it must have been over dosed).

Seem to be the exact same tabs, very dark blue coloured, I'd reckon they will be gtg. Can't comment on any of the other orals though.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

I've just stoped Pharmacom labs dbol going straight onto SIS dbol!.. should be able to tell the difference straight away...Running test EOD 0.5ml

View attachment IMG_6175.JPG


View attachment IMG_6176.JPG


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll be running SIS anavar for 12 weeks 100mg ED along with test/tren/eq, hopefully it will be home by friday/saturday.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

@rawman

Be very interested to see how you find the dbol. I'm in the market for some now.

Was thinking SIS or Balkan. May get 500 blue hearts though works out much cheaper.

What dose you running and how did you find the pharmacoms?


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

TREACLE said:


> @rawman
> 
> Be very interested to see how you find the dbol. I'm in the market for some now.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate

used love blue harts! Years ago!...Pharmacom very good dbols! Running 50mg ED... second jap testo noticed my skin gone like oil!..sis dbols i've noticed piss is light colour! With Pharmacom piss really dark!!..


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm using Sis Dbol, sust and prop at the moment, oils are very smooth! Dbol doing what it should


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

using SIS sust at the moment and randy as feck off it. Got some other SIS bits landing soon, see how they go.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I've been using their tren e, var, test prop, waiting on some tren ace and primo for last 5 weeks of prep. All very good, doing their job, no pip.
> 
> Why do people keep confusing this with isis, read the packaging.


 If you don't mind me asking what dose work you be running the Primo and tren ace at?

thanks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Leoniidas said:


> If you don't mind me asking what dose work you be running the Primo and tren ace at?
> 
> thanks


 600 primo per week, 100 tren a eod


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> 600 primo per week, 100 tren a eod


 What benifits do you see from adding primo mate? I'm contemplating using it at around the same dose as you but run on its own alongside test.. I've heard it's very mild.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Leoniidas said:


> If you don't mind me asking what dose work you be running the Primo and tren ace at?
> 
> thanks


 Feel good factor from it, and in place of mast, it holds muscle better too.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Feel good factor from it, and in place of mast, it holds muscle better too.


 Cool. So you would reccomend stacking with tren? I just generally thought the tren would be over kill and you would see no benifit from the primo... Also come contest prep would you still use primo over mast?

sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

QuadFather94 said:


> Cool. So you would reccomend stacking with tren? I just generally thought the tren would be over kill and you would see no benifit from the primo... Also come contest prep would you still use primo over mast?
> 
> sorry for all the questions!


 I am in contest prep, and yes definitely stack with tren. Tren is stronger than any drug, so that would mean if that argument were true there would be no point running anything when running tren. Mast isn't stronger than tren, but still works well with it, same applies to primo.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> using SIS sust at the moment and randy as feck off it. Got some other SIS bits landing soon, see how they go.


 EOD or


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

rawman said:


> EOD or


 2ml twice a week.

was going for 3x pw but i slip and just keep two 2x a week.


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

Just got me some SiS enanthate myself, going to order the Var tabs as soon as i get the chance.


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

Bignath4607 said:


> U won't be disappointed I'm thrashing this stuff right now and gaining quick


 Glad to hear that mate. :thumb


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> I am in contest prep, and yes definitely stack with tren. Tren is stronger than any drug, so that would mean if that argument were true there would be no point running anything when running tren. Mast isn't stronger than tren, but still works well with it, same applies to primo.


 Well put... here it a lot with anavar will get lost with tren.. how can it get lost and where does it go, there always there each doing there thing, there can be a point in not running similar compounds together, mast, winstrol and var come to mind but even still will contribute to each other, tren and any DHT/DHB are quite far apart in what they contribute.


----------



## BryBry (Nov 23, 2014)

rawman said:


> I've just stoped Pharmacom labs dbol going straight onto SIS dbol!.. should be able to tell the difference straight away...Running test EOD 0.5ml
> 
> View attachment 135017
> 
> ...


 Hows the SIS dbol?


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Since I switched over from Pharmacom Labs dbols to sis labs dbol I've lost 5lbs lol good stuff ah not!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I have some SIS Winstrol to finish off my prep for the British, should be here today or tomorrow.

Cant wait to try it as I am hearing great things about SIS.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> I have some SIS Winstrol to finish off my prep for the British, should be here today or tomorrow.
> 
> Cant wait to try it as I am hearing great things about SIS.


 Label claim: Infiniti Laboratories Winstrol has a label claim of 10 mg/tablet stanozolol.

Actual content: Infiniti Laboratories Winstrol was determined to have actual content of 7.83 mg/tablet stanozolol.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Quick update sis crap!..just bined crap stuff!.. back to the decent stuff!..

I've noticed getting spots to me that's dirty gear!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

rawman said:


> Quick update sis crap!..just bined crap stuff!.. back to the decent stuff!..
> 
> I've noticed getting spots to me that's dirty gear!


 Lol getting spots equals dirty gear.... Don't even bother ellaberating


----------



## FlyingLow (Sep 9, 2016)

rawman said:


> Quick update sis crap!..just bined crap stuff!.. back to the decent stuff!..
> 
> I've noticed getting spots to me that's dirty gear!





rawman said:


> Quick update sis crap!..just bined crap stuff!.. back to the decent stuff!..
> 
> I've noticed getting spots to me that's dirty gear!


 That isn't correct at all and actually makes me think the gear is more potent. I would look at the opacity of the oil as a sign of dirty oil lol.

I am not a fan of SIS - but you also posted winstrol results which don't seem that bad in comparison to other abominations I've seen.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

rawman said:


> Quick update sis crap!..just bined crap stuff!.. back to the decent stuff!..
> 
> I've noticed getting spots to me that's dirty gear!


 Were you using transdermally? Lol Take a look at any AAS profile and the potential side effects- spots indicate androgenisation not dirty gear. Or are you joking? (Please tell me you're joking)


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

rawman said:


> Quick update sis crap!..just bined crap stuff!.. back to the decent stuff!..
> 
> I've noticed getting spots to me that's dirty gear!


 Clueless lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

rawman said:


> Quick update sis crap!..just bined crap stuff!.. back to the decent stuff!..
> 
> I've noticed getting spots to me that's dirty gear!


 Probably the worst post slagging a lab off ever. Wouldn't be involved with any other lab by any chance would you?

Using their winstrol now and drying out nicely, a mate is using their naps and has blown up!!


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

rawman said:


> Quick update sis crap!..just bined crap stuff!.. back to the decent stuff!..
> 
> I've noticed getting spots to me that's dirty gear!


 No surprise at all you're getting spots, but probably it's not from the gear... maybe... lack of hygiene? Anyway it's somehow surreal how every single labs is smashed here based on the most phatetical reasons lol

BTW I'm running SIS Anavar (2 weeks in) and this week I'll add SIS Test E.


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

hotelcalifornia said:


> No surprise at all you're getting spots, but probably it's not from the gear... maybe... lack of hygiene? Anyway it's somehow surreal how every single labs is smashed here based on the most phatetical reasons lol
> 
> BTW I'm running SIS Anavar (2 weeks in) and this week I'll add SIS Test E.


 How are you finding the SiS anavar mate? I have the 50mg tabs myself ready to use with my next cycle.

I also have the Sis Test e depot ready for a later course too.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Two weeks in only mate so can't comment yet.

Just out from gym and I'm all pumped but that's because I've just had 3 weeks of M1T on top of my Test/Tren/EQ cycle and currently I'm on about 4000kcal/ED.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Just bought some sis oxys, couldn't source Sphinx! Hopefully will do the trick? Anyone tried them yet?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Probably the worst post slagging a lab off ever. Wouldn't be involved with any other lab by any chance would you?
> 
> Using their winstrol now and drying out nicely, a mate is using their naps and has blown up!!


 Looking to try their naps soon. How's his strength?


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Three BIG Gym people! Complaining about how crap SIS labs are!... get better results from water lol.....

PS: i've found bits in inside vals what looks like cloth


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

rawman said:


> Three BIG Gym people! Complaining about how crap SIS labs are!... get better results from water lol


 Oh look, another brand new account with barely any posts talking about how terrible SIS is while all of the long standing posters who actually have credibility on the forum are actually finding it to be good gear. How surprising. Look at his post history, all the account has ever done is slate Infiniti/SIS.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Oh look, another brand new account with barely any posts talking about how terrible SIS is while all the long term users who actually have credibility on the forum are actually finding it to be good. How surprising.


 New account hahahahahhaha 2015 thick c**t ...yes innify aka SIS is crap want me to tell the truth i'm telling you the truth


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

rawman said:


> New account hahahahahhaha 2015 thick c**t ...yes innify aka SIS is crap want me to tell the truth i'm telling you the truth
> 
> This stuff A lot better en SIS
> 
> View attachment 136156


 I've use some both and didn't find Pharmacom to be any better despite being more expensive.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I've use some both and didn't find Pharmacom to be any better despite being more expensive.


 My body reacts too certain brands!..

lifting weights since 2000!..used love Sust 250 Organon & yellow top deac! Back in days!.. British dragon EU was s**t hot until fakes comeing up!!.. i'm not saying it's all fake just my body reacts different I know one person who loves sis labs!.. i'm a fussy c**t!.same with dbols last time they were good was when british dispensary pinks about!.. like I said my body reacts Different am used to strong stuff


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

rawman said:


> My body reacts too certain brands!..
> 
> lifting weights since 2000!..used love Sust 250 Organon & yellow top deac! Back in days!.. British dragon EU was s**t hot until fakes comeing up!!.. i'm not saying it's all fake just my body reacts different I know one person who loves sis labs!.. i'm a fussy c**t!.same with dbols last time they were good was when british dispensary pinks about!.. like I said my body reacts to be different and I am used to strong stuff


 :lol:

Your body 'reacts to certain brands'?

Okay buddy. Have a nice day.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> :lol:
> 
> Your body 'reacts to certain brands'?
> 
> Okay buddy. Have a nice day.


 My father used to be pro bodybuilder back in 80s ...i know how steroids are made!..seen it with own eyes! Thousands of pounds worth! & . certain brands using cheap oils & cheep raws!!.. doesn't mean all the packaging looks s**t hot cheap oils & raw powder!..f**k me I know main people supply South Wales and I know the main person who produces Isis labs!.. I know how stuff works


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I've been using their tren e, var, test prop, waiting on some tren ace and primo for last 5 weeks of prep. All very good, doing their job, no pip.
> 
> Why do people keep confusing this with isis, read the packaging.


 How did you rate the Var?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

rawman said:


> My father used to be pro bodybuilder back in 80s ...i know how steroids are made!..seen it with my eyes!.. certain brands using cheap oils & cheep raws!!.. doesn't mean all the packaging looks s**t hot cheap oils & raw powder


 Ah, your father was a bodybuilder, that makes you an expert then huh? :lol: Alright buddy. You keep on paying a premium for Pharmacom then.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Ah, your father was a bodybuilder, that makes you an expert then huh? :lol: Alright buddy. You keep on paying a premium for Pharmacom then.


 I don't shop online I know people who run the websites!.. i'm paying pennies.. if I really want to price of packet cigarettes get all the ManTech line cheep but keep away from all that cuz it's crap


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

My dad is a painter and decorator :thumb


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

rawman said:


> My father used to be pro bodybuilder back in 80s ...i know how steroids are made!..seen it with own eyes! Thousands of pounds worth! & . certain brands using cheap oils & cheep raws!!.. doesn't mean all the packaging looks s**t hot cheap oils & raw powder!..f**k me I know main people supply South Wales and I know the main person who produces Isis labs!.. I know how stuff works


 Prove it.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

The Anadrol is supposed to be awesome. The labs that came back not great a while ago have been resolved by not outsourcing and testing inhouse with several compounds being sent by SIS to Simec. I emailed them and they actually answered which is nice as most labs don't, and they gave a much longer answer I've just simplified it. I'm going to get SIS Anadrol soon. Would still appreciate any feedback though!


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> The Anadrol is supposed to be awesome. The labs that came back not great a while ago have been resolved by not outsourcing and testing inhouse with several compounds being sent by SIS to Simec. I emailed them and they actually answered which is nice as most labs don't, and they gave a much longer answer I've just simplified it. I'm going to get SIS Anadrol soon. Would still appreciate any feedback though!


 Have these results been posted yet?


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

M1T said:


> Have these results been posted yet?


 Not that I've seen but a German guy on another forum runs Tren and Anadrol on a regular basis and is raving about SIS currently. I emailed SIS and they actually replied which most labs don't.

They said they have sent Anavar 50mg and Winstrol 50mg to Simec and plan to send all of their range to them. I'd asked about the poor results for Anadrol before and they said it was outsourced and the other party cut corners so now everything is done in house. Maybe I'm gullible but I can't see a lab underdosing Anadrol but dosing everything else slightly over deliberately.

Even when it was around the time it was supposedly underdosed there was still good feedback on the Anadrol, which muddies the water! Personally I believe they are upping their game but we've seen that before, so I guess we'll wait and see!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

im on their anadrol and its legit imo


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

zyphy said:


> im on their anadrol and its legit imo


 Cheers for feedback- btw for those wondering why all the posts today- I've used this forum as a source of info for some time but not contributed much- I just have a 2 year old daughter who doesn't like me using my phone/computer but I'll do my best to contribute more. Especially as it's UK based!


----------



## Edberks86 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bignath4607 said:


> U won't be disappointed I'm thrashing this stuff right now and gaining quick


 I've got some on order, this will be my first pin cycle, I'm thinking of running the below course:

1-4 weeks - sis d/bol

1-14 weeks - sis test E at 500mg once a week.

is that a ok cycle.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Edberks86 said:


> I've got some on order, this will be my first pin cycle, I'm thinking of running the below course:
> 
> 1-4 weeks - sis d/bol
> 
> ...


 Depends on a few things- For example let's say you're taking dbol at 10mg (as that's the tab size) twice a day- 1 first thing and second 4-5 hours later as has short half life, if 30mg (in my opinion on the heavy side when starting out) I would still suggest spreading the doses out so to try and maintain blood levels- but after 4pm you may find it interrupts sleep... Test should be split (also in order to maintain stable blood levels) into twice weekly (mon/thurs for example), rotating sites as best you can. 14 weeks may be on the long side for some people but I think it's fine.

Is it an ok cycle? Yeah.

I'm assuming you have experience training and eating properly. And have pct (nolva and clomid I like myself for this kind of run as both compounds aromatise heavily). Food will be as important as the gear, they are bulking compounds so I guess you're trying to bulk? You should have tried to teach your natural limits before 'pushing through'.

I don't know how this forum is with being strict with what you can say. A lot of people won't advise anyone under the age of 25. I agree to an extent as you really do want to build a foundation and push your natural limits. I do think that if someone is going to do it anyway, help them do things as safely and carefully as possible. Do you get gyno? This combo will flare it i if you're prone. I would say to run Test only first time, in order to see how you respond, but I also know this is probably something your mind is set on- so of the choices you could make this is a very sensible cycle. I personally wouldn't use anti-estrogens during cycle at all unless needed, eat clean, don't drink alcohol, have plenty of fluids, train hard but don't go crazy and cause injury as this will be probably the best cycle you will run in terms of feel and gains.

Long answer and we all have different opinions so good luck and I'm sure some others will have different views- welcome this as everybody has had different experiences!


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

Edberks86 said:


> I've got some on order, this will be my first pin cycle, I'm thinking of running the below course:
> 
> 1-4 weeks - sis d/bol
> 
> ...


 Whats your stats? And how much Dbol are you thinking of ?

You could just do a first cycle of 500 Test E on its own IMO.

do you have an Ai on hand and PCT ready too? Ideally id get these sorted before u start the course.

Get some Nolva and Clomid for PCT if you havent already got it.

Also if you Want to take HCG aswell, You could take HCG throughout the cycle or blast HCG at the end of the cycle, some people prefer one to the other and thats down to personal preferance.


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

Any1 using sis anavar if so any gud


----------



## Edberks86 (Oct 2, 2016)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Depends on a few things- For example let's say you're taking dbol at 10mg (as that's the tab size) twice a day- 1 first thing and second 4-5 hours later as has short half life, if 30mg (in my opinion on the heavy side when starting out) I would still suggest spreading the doses out so to try and maintain blood levels- but after 4pm you may find it interrupts sleep... Test should be split (also in order to maintain stable blood levels) into twice weekly (mon/thurs for example), rotating sites as best you can. 14 weeks may be on the long side for some people but I think it's fine.
> 
> Is it an ok cycle? Yeah.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your reply.

Ive just turned 30, I have been training properly for around 5 years. My diet used to be the issue but over the last 2 years that has been sorted. I train around 4-5 times per week, pending on work.

cant say I suffer from gyno! I'm currently on a dbol only cycle for 5 weeks to see how it works.

I will be looking to start the Test E cycle after Xmas,

i have already bought the nolvadex and clomid ready for my cycle.

you say the test should be split into twice a a week? 250ml a time?


----------



## Edberks86 (Oct 2, 2016)

J12KE said:


> Whats your stats? And how much Dbol are you thinking of ?
> 
> You could just do a first cycle of 500 Test E on its own IMO.
> 
> ...


 Hi I'm thinking of running the dbol at 30mg each day for 4 weeks. I have not even thought about the hcg or ai? I'd jst a must for the cycle I will be doing?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Gazza1983 said:


> Any1 using sis anavar if so any gud


 The missus has used the 10mg var and it's doing what it should be.


----------



## KI201 (Mar 5, 2014)

Is it just me being a pleb or are there no orals listed at all under the product-list on SIS' own website?? :confused1:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

KI201 said:


> Is it just me being a pleb or are there no orals listed at all under the product-list on SIS' own website?? :confused1:


 Probably not listed but the website looks incomplete either way. They definitely do orals.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Sis oxys anyone?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Sis oxys anyone?


 @zyphy is using them IIRC. A guy I know from another forum was using them too but stopped after 2 weeks because his appetite died.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> @zyphy is using them IIRC. A guy I know from another forum was using them too but stopped after 2 weeks because his appetite died.


 yes mate. started at 100mg and it gave me a nose bleed lol. 50mg is good for me, great fullness


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> @zyphy is using them IIRC. A guy I know from another forum was using them too but stopped after 2 weeks because his appetite died.


 Cheers I'm gonna get some in for after my cruise to kick start a bulk, They have the opposite effect on my appetite


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

zyphy said:


> yes mate. started at 100mg and it gave me a nose bleed lol. 50mg is good for me, great fullness


 Happy days, I'll start 50 am 50 pm I think


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Cheers I'm gonna get some in for after my cruise to kick start a bulk, They have the opposite effect on my appetite


 Lucky you, they kill mine too. He said to me a few days back 'I can tell this Anadrol is legit because I just felt physically sick when I looked at a rump steak and it took me an hour to eat my dinner'. :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Lucky you, they kill mine too. He said to me a few days back 'I can tell this Anadrol is legit because I just felt physically sick when I looked at a rump steak and it took me an hour to eat my dinner'. :lol:


 i have trouble getting through rice and chicken at times lol. i find if i put them in a tortilla wrap im fine though hmmm strange one


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

i think the lethargy you get on drol kills appetite for the most part. if im up and active for the day my appetite is fine, if i lay in bed all day my appetite is wank


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

anaboliclove said:


> Sis oxys anyone?


 Just started using them too, bud. 100mg a day, strength and weight are going up. Back pumps kicked in after just a couple of days. Everything tells me that these are stronger than the Sigma ones I used recently.

The look and feel of the pills shows that they care about making a quality product too.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

popped first oxy this morning , felt slight pressure behind face and slight aggression increase , most will be placebo but definitely something in them will update weekly

running 2.5ml of tmt400 and 50mg oxy 1-4 / 8-12


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

What's the verdict on the sis anavar 50 ?

Gtg ?

Or would I be better off just saving and getting the sis anavar 10mg tabs incase the 50mg are underdosed ?


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

They did come back underdosed by half the amount. Check the results thread at the top it's in there from 31 dec i think.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have the choice of dimensions var either , would they be a better alternative ?


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Told u sis crap!...just seen lab test!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

rawman said:


> Told u sis crap!...just seen lab test!


 And TM tren ace is over 200mg/ml as well apparently. Those tests are bullsh1t mate. Not saying SIS is or isn't underdosed, but I certainly wouldn't take those lab tests as gospel.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Enda said:


> I have the choice of dimensions var either , would they be a better alternative ?


 Mate, whoever answers this could either be telling the truth, a source bigging up his lab, or a lab bashing a rival lab. Just pick one and try it bro.

The only thing you can rely on is if you get a load of responses all saying the same thing...but the chances of that happening is pretty slim


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

The only lab tests I trust are the simec or Chemtox tests. Will never trust a cc result again!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Running there var at 150mg currently, its s**t. I've never run an var th high before so definitely definitely underdosed.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> And TM tren ace is over 200mg/ml as well apparently. Those tests are bullsh1t mate. Not saying SIS is or isn't underdosed, but I certainly wouldn't take those lab tests as gospel.


 Why can't be like old days used have good stuff!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> And TM tren ace is over 200mg/ml as well apparently. *Those tests are bullsh1t mate.* Not saying SIS is or isn't underdosed, but I certainly wouldn't take those lab tests as gospel.


 In bold 100% true


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Etoboss said:


> In bold 100% true


 I'm sure there are some, possibly even alot that are accurate. But so easy for a rival lab to photo shop and post, not to mention a big question mark over the reliability of the tests themselves.

I think another factor is people starting a cycle using a certain lab then they see negative reviews or lab tests, lose confidence in the lab and start assuming their gear is underdosed and posting that the gear's sh1t. I personally think this is what happened with BSI as I always had great gains using their stuff


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> I'm sure there are some, possibly even alot that are accurate. But so easy for a rival lab to photo shop and post, not to mention a big question mark over the reliability of the tests themselves.
> 
> I think another factor is people starting a cycle using a certain lab then they see negative reviews or lab tests, lose confidence in the lab and start assuming their gear is underdosed and posting that the gear's sh1t. I personally think this is what happened with BSI as I always had great gains using their stuff


 I could comment on a few things but I am not allowed so don't want to get banned . But all I am going to say is if someone gets a sample tested re send it in then decide if the test was accurate


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Etoboss said:


> I could comment on a few things but I am not allowed so don't want to get banned . But all I am going to say is if someone gets a sample tested re send it in then decide if the test was accurate


 That wouldn't prove that every test is accurate tho. Bit pricey to get gear tested anyway, nevermind testing it twice.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> I'm sure there are some, possibly even alot that are accurate. But so easy for a rival lab to photo shop and post, not to mention a big question mark over the reliability of the tests themselves.
> 
> I think another factor is people starting a cycle using a certain lab then they see negative reviews or lab tests, lose confidence in the lab and start assuming their gear is underdosed and posting that the gear's sh1t. I personally think this is what happened with BSI as I always had great gains using their stuff


 Yup, agree that the negative posts etc get in people's heads and have a massive effect on results.


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

Got some Var and other bits, 1st time using this lab, looks good, better be good !


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrM said:


> Yup, agree that the negative posts etc get in people's heads and have a massive effect on results.


 Especially those with less experience. The only thing that concerns me about labs like SIS is the quality packaging. Alarm bells always start ringing for me...my thinking is that spending that kind of money on branding and quality packaging they might be cutting costs elsewhere (meditech's a perfect example)

Anyway, about to start my SIS cycle, so we'll see...


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Ive not rated their orals, ive tried Dbol and Oxy's and not been impressed.

yet the oils have been spot on


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

united said:


> Ive not rated their orals, ive tried Dbol and Oxy's and not been impressed.
> 
> yet the oils have been spot on


 Its funny, when a lab slacks off on dosage, it always seems to be their ovals that go downhill first. Not tried SIS orsls yet though, so can't comment.

WC was always my favourite lab for oils, but orsls were sh1te imo


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Its funny, when a lab slacks off on dosage, it always seems to be their ovals that go downhill first. Not tried SIS orsls yet though, so can't comment.
> 
> WC was always my favourite lab for oils, but orsls were sh1te imo


 Yea, running WC dbol at the mo and not that impressed. Switching to NEuro Pharma when this tub runs out. It's odd as you'd think orals would be the easiest to get right.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MrM said:


> Yea, running WC dbol at the mo and not that impressed. Switching to NEuro Pharma when this tub runs out. It's odd as you'd think orals would be the easiest to get right.


 Yeah it's a funny one mate. NP were always good though...at least they were last time I used them. Didn't realise they were still around tbh, might see if I can source them again. Would be good to see a lab that's managed to keep quality up for so long.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Are Orbis and Apollo still around? Apollo's rip blends were excellent.


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> Are Orbis and Apollo still around? Apollo's rip blends were excellent.


 Im using orbis var now bro or winstrol lol literally just seen aload of orbis bits floating about.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Bumping this old thread...just want to know if anyone used SIS Var 50mg tabs recently and how were they? Or what about their Tbol?

Thanks


----------



## South UK Jay (Aug 31, 2017)

SIS is sold in my gym. Don't touch it, even the injectables are gash now. Many of the orals contain no active compound.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

VeneCZ said:


> Bumping this old thread...just want to know if anyone used SIS Var 50mg tabs recently and how were they? Or what about their Tbol?
> 
> Thanks


 Nothing has changed for the better with SIS, avoid


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

You get better gains injecting brown than sis


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

So much negative info regarding SIS online, all it takes is a quick Google search. I can't understand why people keep buying this Mickey Mouse shite...


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> You get better gains injecting brown than sis


 Sis injection = 

Heroin injection = 

That what you trying to say lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

GTT said:


> Sis injection =
> 
> Heroin injection =
> 
> That what you trying to say lol


 No mate people that inject heroin want weighing in.

and people that inject sis for that matter


----------



## maccertimur (Jul 8, 2018)

Apparently they added their own Test results on their website.As well as their own HGH.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

maccertimur said:


> As well as their own HGH.


 I'm on it now... 80 iu a day and no change :lol:


----------



## sirtica (Nov 1, 2007)

TERBO said:


> I'm on it now... 80 iu a day and no change :lol:


 I'm on sis anadrol 50 mg/d preworkout . product is good strenght is up gains as well.


----------

